
A Farewell to HearthArena - alex_c
https://www.reddit.com/r/hearthstone/comments/3sj3a7/a_farewell_to_heartharena/
======
MrJagil
and the response:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/hearthstone/comments/3sjizj/in_resp...](https://www.reddit.com/r/hearthstone/comments/3sjizj/in_response_to_the_farewell_post/)

